# ماذا تعرف عن توليد الهيدروجين hho



## noureldiien (2 أغسطس 2013)

ماذا تعرف عن توليد الهيدروجين HHO









الماء تلك الاسرار الهائلة يحتوي الماء النقي علي الهيدروجين 
والاكسجين حيث يتكون كل جزئ من اتنين هيدروجين وواحد 
اكسجين 
وبطاقة بسيطة جدا جدا نقدر نفصل الرابط بين الهيدروجين ​والاكسجين بالتحليل الكهربي ​طيب ندخل في العملي هاتحتاج ايه عشان تولد الهيدروجين في​البيت شوف كده وبمنتهي البساطة هاتستغرب ان كل بيت من 
بيوتنا ممكن نعمل فيه مولد هيدروجين 
هاتحتاج مصدر تيار مستمر DC ودا موجود حواليك في كل حتة في 
البيت عندك ياسيدي شاحن موبايل قديم ​عندك بطارية - عندك باور سبلاي كمبيوتر قديم وشغال ​2 هاتحتاج مياه مفهاش اي كيماويات يعني مياه من غير كلور ​بسيطة مياه التكييف او مياه النيل او حتي مياه البحر بعد تقطيرها ​3- هاتحتاج اسطوانتين من الاستنليس ستيل او لوحين او عدة​الواح ​هاتوصل كل اسطوانة بقطب من اقطاب مصدر التيار وتضع​الاسطوانتين ببعض دون ان يلامسوا بعضهم البعض نهائيا ويجب ان 
يكون المسافة بينهم قريبة جدا واذا قدرت تعمل ثقوب في 
الاسطوانات ماشي هاتزود كمية التوليد معاك وصل التيار الكهربي 
المستمر الي الاقطاب التي صنعتها وضع الماسورتين بداخل مياه 
نقية كما اتفقنا ستشاهد امام عينيك عملية فصل الاكسجين 
والهيدروجين 
وخد بالك احسن تفجر الغرفة

 فيديو لنجاح التجربة مع احد مهندسي مصر

Watch








*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*


​


----------



## moamen84 (5 أغسطس 2013)

احذر من مخاطر الهيدروجين حيث انه ثاني اخطر غاز بالعالم بعد الاستيلين
نصيحتي قراءه مخاطر الهيدروجين جيدا قبل خوض التجربه
ليس له رائحه او لون
لا يحتاج مثلث اشتعال اي انه يشتعل زاتيا
واكثر من هذا بكثير


----------



## noureldiien (10 مايو 2015)

moamen84 قال:


> احذر من مخاطر الهيدروجين حيث انه ثاني اخطر غاز بالعالم بعد الاستيلين
> نصيحتي قراءه مخاطر الهيدروجين جيدا قبل خوض التجربه
> ليس له رائحه او لون
> لا يحتاج مثلث اشتعال اي انه يشتعل زاتيا
> واكثر من هذا بكثير




شكرا على الاضافة اخى


----------

